# If you had an "Archenemy" what MBTI type would they be?



## FiNe SiTe

If you had an "Archenemy" what MBTI type would they be?

Mine would be an ISFP. 
I know/knew an ISFP at school and he's the only person I have really considered smashing into a wall.

If we had a chance to get to know each other we would probably get along.
But he's to damn irrational, if you try to reason with him he starts spouting off how this and this you are.
Also, he doesn't control anger very well, which means you might have to step out of the way when he lets loose.

(i'm not saying all ISFPs are like this :wink 

Edit: Hmmm that's not really a great audition for an "Archenemy", is it? Sounds pretty much like the general population of the world..... :crazy:


----------



## Molock

Definitely an INTJ. He or she would have to be very intelligent and arrogant. I've met some before and I felt like violently introducing them to humility.


----------



## ZC Carbon

ENFJ is the only type toxic enough to destroy me.


----------



## HannibalLecter

I pick all of 'em!


----------



## Roman

ENFJ for sure!


----------



## Ti Dominant

*INTJ males. I've known a few, and we butted heads quit often.*


----------



## PulpFictionFan

ESFJs!!!!!!!!!!! These people are my kryptonite, I hate them! They're all touchy feely, ethical, and simple-minded; I'm about as soft as concrete, corrupt, and extremely complex-minded. I just cannot keep a strong relationship with them. My relationships with ESFJs just go to shit...


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

I have difficulty getting along with ENTJs. It's frustrating.


----------



## Lucretius

A year ago, I'd have said ESTJ. But now...INFP.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Azrael said:


> A year ago, I'd have said ESTJ. * But now...INFP.*


LOL
:tongue:


----------



## Psychosmurf

Am I really the only one who picked INTP? C'mon, you can have an archenemy without having to do any of the real work of having an archenemy. :mellow:


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

ESFJs. Normally I don't feel much towards most people but when it comes to ESFJs I want to smash their faces through car windows. When they try to force their simple yet narrow minded ways down my head... by "telling me as it is" or telling me that I'm stubborn for not following social norms.. I want to smash their heads through their car window and run them over with it. I might reverse and run over them again just for shits and giggls though. Don't get me started on what an emotional mess they are.. or their superficial tendencies.


----------



## Vaka

Probably ESFJs. I don't really want to generalize with certain traits, though. Their nature, in my experience, is slightly overwhelming...
My assumed archenemies would be ISFJs, but I'm not sure of any ISFJs I've met in real life and I like many of the ISFJs on this site.


----------



## Oleas

ESFJs. I do have an ESFJ friend that I really like, but most of them just clash with my values and the way I see things. We talk but the conversation doesn't go anywhere.

Why are we ENFJs the ones with the biggest amount of votes of all NFs and second of all intuitives? : /


----------



## Immemorial

All of them.


----------



## L'Empereur

All of them, but mostly INFJ.


----------



## Rogue Eagle

ENTP closely followed by INTJ.

I like a challenge.


----------



## firedell

ENTP's can wind me up.


----------



## snail

My Archenemy would probably be an ESTJ.

This is not to say that all of them are evil, but that each type has its strengths, and also its ways of falling into corruption. The forms of corruption that the ESTJ tends toward is a form that is especially damaging to me.

Other types I consider especially dangerous when they are corrupt would include ESTPs and ENTPs.

ESTJs tend to unapologetically condemn everything that is good or right in the world and glorify cruelty as a virtue. As villains, they would usually be lawful evil. (The first person who comes to mind is the evil 5th grade teacher who punished me for politely attempting to question her errors when she was teaching inconsistently, because she thought that seeking clarity was "disrespectful;" who let kids pick on me and acted like it was my fault for being too sensitive; who made me read my creative writing assignments aloud in class just so she and the other students could humiliate me by laughing at them; who gave me detention every time there was a "desk check day" for not keeping my desk perfectly neat according to her own unrealistic standards; who criticized my creativity and was inflexible about the interpretations of assignment instructions; who punished me for "cheating" every time I got a perfect score on a spelling test.)

ESTPs tend to do exactly the same, but without trying to appeal so much to unjust laws or rules in order to get away with it. They have a horrible habit of taking the wrong side when someone is being victimized. As villains, they are more likely to be neutral evil. (The first person who comes to mind is the evil gym teacher who thought it was okay for the girl to repeatedly throw a basketball as hard as she could at my head, because "It's just a basketball. It doesn't hurt." ) 

ENTPs tend to create conflict just for fun, regardless of how it makes other people feel, then find ways of shifting the blame. As villains, they are likely to be chaotic evil. (The first person who comes to mind is the evil troll who kept relentlessly picking at my insecurities, intentionally opposing all of my most cherished values just to see if he could hurt me, in order to entertain himself and feel dominant.)


----------



## Lullaby

Voted ESTP, but I have a lot of issues with ESFJs as well. >.> Both types just rub me the wrong way and I've gotten into huge fights with both. Bleh. Not saying they're all bad, it's just a general trend. :dry:


----------



## snail

After wandering into the ENTP section, I think I might place them higher on my list of potential villains. It seems that many of them cannot be trusted to have compassion, and tend to throw anchors instead of life rings when they see someone in need of help. If one were particularly psychopathic, s/he would probably laugh at me for making funny gurgling noises after s/he had slit my throat and kicked my dying body into a ditch.


----------



## marked174

snail said:


> After wandering into the ENTP section, I think I might place them higher on my list of potential villains. It seems that many of them cannot be trusted to have compassion, and tend to throw anchors instead of life rings when they see someone in need of help. If one were particularly psychopathic, s/he would probably laugh at me for making funny gurgling noises after s/he had slit my throat and kicked my dying body into a ditch.


funny gurgling noises are funny


----------



## Roman

marked174 said:


> funny gurgling noises are funny


I was seriously just about to post this!!! roud::crazy:


----------



## bionic

Anyone who voted INTJ is just a pussy.


----------



## Selene

I picked all.

Misanthropy ftw.


----------



## icarus1984

ESTJ. Just leave me alone ESTJs!!!


----------



## Raichan

INTJ's and a few ENxx's

*Funny:* I seem to get into more fights with N's online and in real life, but I get along well with Sensors.


----------



## Gracie

ESTJ, perhaps?? I was going to say ESTP because they would be my shadow personality and as such the one I am most inclined to clash with, but TBH I only know one in real life and I actually get on with her :happy:


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

No way, archenemies have to be just like you in order for them to be challenging to you! Everybody that posted here should have said their own type, not just the type they usually dislike. Besides everyone knows the original INTJ vs. INTJ combo makes for the best archenemy combat.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

bionic said:


> Anyone who voted INTJ is just a pussy.


I'd like to hear you prove that one.


----------



## Indigo Aria

INFJ hands down. I hate that shit about everyone putting them on a pedestal. I don't know how they got that "soul reading" reputation either. In my experience, they're ignorant emotional wrecks. Granted there are a few INFJ's I like, but as general trend...no. And I know some INFJ is going to come along and thank this post because "they understand" :/


----------



## Selene

TheLuckyOne said:


> And I know some INFJ is going to come along and thank this post because "they understand" :/


Yup--I'm that smug piece of shit you're referring to.


----------



## ShadowPlay

TheLuckyOne said:


> And I know some INFJ is going to come along and thank this post because "they understand" :/
> 
> 
> Selene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup--I'm that smug piece of shit you're referring to.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't give him the satisfaction of earning sweet sweet golds

I don't think I've ever been put on a pedestal :S

I chose ENTP because they're just as stubborn when trying to argue reason with. 
Great bunch of people and thinkers, but I find it hard to tolerate the immature ones when they get all obnoxious and inconsiderate.


----------



## Agile

ISTJ's for sure. They constantly berate my lack of structure and their rules often leads to their own hypocrisy. I also find they are the least affirming of all types. The ones from my experience have a really hard time apologizing when they do or say things wrong.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Selene said:


> Yup--I'm that smug piece of shit you're referring to.





ShadowPlay said:


> Wouldn't give him the satisfaction of earning sweet sweet golds
> 
> I don't think I've ever been put on a pedestal :S
> 
> I chose ENTP because they're just as stubborn when trying to argue reason with.
> Great bunch of people and thinkers, but I find it hard to tolerate the immature ones when they get all obnoxious and inconsiderate.


Yeah I was a bit harsh there. I don't hate INFJ's. I hate one INFJ, and that particular one really pissed me off yesterday...well he does almost everyday.

but anyways, I don't hate INFJ's, I just operate very differently, and interactions with INFJ's frustrate me, more than with other types.

Re pedestal: I've just noticed quite a few people saying how "they could never hate an INFJ" and "INFJ's are perfect".


----------



## bionic

Garet said:


> I'd like to hear you prove that one.


My evidence has already spoken. roud:


----------



## Siggy

benfoldsfive dude said:


> i have difficulty getting along with entjs. It's frustrating.



hugs and kisses


----------



## Siggy

All of them.


----------



## Black Rabbit

ENTP, probably. They just seem slippery and erratic.


----------



## jacedy

ENTP's with their smug expressions and their invulnerability. Grrr...


----------



## tooboku

Haha. No one has picked ENFP yet!

You guys are total clowns. That's why.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I said ISFJ. My brother is one and I have problems with their lawful stupid attitudes about the holiness of rules.


----------



## Dooraven

INTJ, because my archenemy would be me.


----------



## SlimJim

:happy: Everyone loves ENFP's!!!!!


----------



## pretty.Odd

I don't like to have any enemies so I'll say none :tongue:


----------



## lib

HannibalLecter said:


> I pick all of 'em!


Ditto ditto


----------



## Kestrel

I voted ISTJ. ESTJ qualifies too, although they're often more content to leave me alone.

Narrow-minded, tunnel-vision, controlling and dumb, I often find - sorry.


----------



## Challenger

I do have a nemesis. I 'think' they are ESFJ, but they are just so evil it's hard to tell. So many arguments and phycological war games. Well, that last part was just me. I kinda miss them, they certainly made life more interesting. They could make a pretty good supervillain if they got their act together.


----------



## Valdyr

I chose INTJ, but allow me to explain.

A distinction I found it important to make was that the question is, essentially, "what would be the MBTI type of your arch enemy?" This does not, however, entail that my arch enemy would be my arch enemy _because_ of their MBTI type. Otherwise it's easy to reduce the question to "which MBTI type do I have the most interpersonal friction with?" which is not the same thing as an arch enemy.

I asked myself "what sort of person would be my arch enemy, if I was to have one? Why would I have an arch enemy in the first place?" I figured that my arch enemy (as opposed to just an enemy) would be an intellectual opponent, possibly the lead theorist of an opposing ideology. In other words, my arch enemy would more likely be someone relatively _similar_ to myself, as we'd be engaging in similar pursuits and thus have the opportunity to come in conflict during such pursuits.

I then thought about what might make us ARCH enemies, having possibly irreconcilable differences. The best answer I came up with is that we have superficially similar, but actually very different, ways of approaching the world. INTJ and INTP are both introverted theorists, but their functions are totally different. INTJ is Ni > Te > Fi > Se while I (INTP) am Ti > Ne > Si > Fe. Not only is each function oriented in the opposite direction, but they are in a subtly yet profoundly different order (iNtuiting > Thinking > Feeling > Sensing vs. Thinking > iNtuiting > Sensing > Feeling). We'd be "so close and yet so far," so to speak.


----------



## error

I chose INTP because I am my own greatest enemy. Also I despise people trying to cramp on my style, so typically if someone reminds me of myself I automatically loathe them.


----------



## MrShatter

TheLuckyOne said:


> INFJ hands down. I hate that shit about everyone putting them on a pedestal. I don't know how they got that "soul reading" reputation either. In my experience, they're ignorant emotional wrecks. Granted there are a few INFJ's I like, but as general trend...no. And I know some INFJ is going to come along and thank this post because "they understand" :/


...... ... ... :crying:


----------



## Indigo Aria

MrShatter said:


> ...... ... ... :crying:


I've long since moved on from that opinion. I even posted an apology on the INFJ forum


----------



## MrShatter

TheLuckyOne said:


> I've long since moved on from that opinion. I even posted an apology on the INFJ forum


:laughing:


----------



## Kestrel

error said:


> I chose INTP because I am my own greatest enemy. Also I despise people trying to cramp on my style, so typically if someone reminds me of myself I automatically loathe them.


I am very sorry to hear that. I love INTPs.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Speaking of INTPs...If I were to vote for a new arch enemy, it may be them. But I love them so much, too... Oh, xNTP, why must you play such games with me :/


----------



## Kestrel

TheLuckyOne said:


> Speaking of INTPs...If I were to vote for a new arch enemy, it may be them. But I love them so much, too... Oh, xNTP, why must you play such games with me :/


Haha, you sound like my ISFP friend. I'm always being utterly serious with him and he always seems to think I'm toying with him, playing manipulative games with him or trying to wind him up. It's quite entertaining that he thinks so when I'm really not doing anything, and I tell him as much.

I occasionally have to reel him back in and calm him down, but we have a great friendship. We INTPs are really genuine people, just trust us!


----------



## error

Kestrel said:


> I am very sorry to hear that. I love INTPs.


That's understandable, we are fairly lovable. It's the puppy dog eyes and the winning smile. Or... well, more like the staring out into space eyes and bemused grin.

nothing wrong with that, it's just that I like being the only INTP who wasn't invited to the party.


----------



## nottie

ENTP >:|

But I'm picturing a fun, Sunday Morning cartoon battle of wits sort of thing in my mind. xD


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Pretty much most IXFX's (xcept for isfp's).


----------



## FreeSpirit

I chose INFP because if I had an archenemy, I would want them to have crazy evil Fi! 
Crying one minute, laughing hysterically the next, wearing a big weird hat, screaming, "You don't 
understand me!!! You don't understand anything!!! And I HATE YOU!!! Now DIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!"

Go INFP. 

Or ISFP, come to think of it.....


----------



## tapwater

INFP's are their own worst enemy. They find every single flaw within themselves. But I really don't like ESFJ's. Their just so annoying and thoughtless.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

ENFJs(demon teddy bears or Dr. Phils) and ESFJs(psycho home-makers) are usually my main archenemies because of the psychological wars i have with them and maybe ISFJs because most of them are pushovers who are already too easy to crush. Sometimes i start out arguing with ESTJs, ISTJs, ENTJs, and other INTJs(usually by making sarcastic comments at each other) and sometimes get along with them later on. On occasions i conflict with INFJs depending on the situation. ESFPs and ISFPs have a potential of annoying the hell out of me because most of them have a blind idealism/optimism and the fact that most of them try to escape from the harsh reality of things by denying them. I'm not too sure with the other 6 because i get along with them most of the time.


----------



## Stephen

I want my archenemy to be @Fizz, she's an ESTP.


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


> I want my archenemy to be @Fizz, she's an ESTP.


Right back at ya, you ISTJerk!


----------



## Stephen

Fizz said:


> Right back at ya, you ISTJerk!


*annoyed sneer* Are those two different colored socks?


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


> *annoyed sneer* Are those two different colored socks?


No! Just one of my feet is dirty! *sneers at you*


----------



## Stephen

Let's take this outside, arch enemy! I challenge you TO A DUEL TO THE DEATH!


----------



## ozu

I don't have an arch enemy, but I picked ISFJ because they get mad at me the most.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

ISTJ. Intelligence is on the level, but more proactive. Like Gary Oak.


----------



## demonfart

the poll results made me laugh )

well i voted for ESTP. but my archenemy would be my ISFJ brother. @ozu ISFJ's get mad at me too :O


----------



## LQ9

INTJ or INTP. Not because I don't like them, but because I _do_! I think both have the potential to be evil in a very alluring way. If I'm going to have an archenemy, I might as well make it fun.

An ESTJ or some such type very different from myself wouldn't make a good archenemy; we would just annoy each other and we wouldn't have enough in common to get any satisfaction out of the whole thing.

Edit: I'm also thinking an F archenemy would be less fun because I'd be more worried about hurting his/her feelings, which kind of defeats the point of having an archenemy... but I think if I were to actually meet my end at the hand of any type, it'd be an ENFJ.


----------



## blit

ESFP because it would be easier to spot one.


----------



## LQ9

Stephen said:


> I want my archenemy to be @Fizz, she's an ESTP.





Fizz said:


> Right back at ya, you ISTJerk!





Stephen said:


> *annoyed sneer* Are those two different colored socks?





Fizz said:


> No! Just one of my feet is dirty! *sneers at you*


Hahahaha. This whole exchange made me laugh. You two should start a TV series together. Archenemies! Starring Stephen and Fizz.


----------



## omistressmine

ESTJ! Too much of the same energy coming from totally different places.


----------



## 480

I love all the types... so come give Grim a great big hug.


----------



## Stephen

LQ9 said:


> Hahahaha. This whole exchange made me laugh. You two should start a TV series together. Archenemies! Starring Stephen and Fizz.


A cop drama. We'll be antagonistic partners who call each other by last names.


----------



## Indigo Aria

LQ9 said:


> INTJ or INTP. Not because I don't like them, but because I _do_! I think both have the potential to be evil in a very alluring way. If I'm going to have an archenemy, I might as well make it fun.
> 
> An ESTJ or some such type very different from myself wouldn't make a good archenemy; we would just annoy each other and we wouldn't have enough in common to get any satisfaction out of the whole thing.
> 
> Edit: I'm also thinking an F archenemy would be less fun because I'd be more worried about hurting his/her feelings, which kind of defeats the point of having an archenemy... but I think if I were to actually meet my end at the hand of any type, it'd be an ENFJ.


I like your take on this topic. It's refreshing, not just "oh I hate this type because of [insert generalization]" (I even did that one, haha).


----------



## Fizz

Grim said:


> I love all the types... so come give Grim a great big hug.


Nice try, you just want to take our souls!


----------



## 480

Fizz said:


> Nice try, you just want to take our souls!


And you know you want a big warm hug... so lets not get into debating over who's going to take what... and cuddle.


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


> A cop drama. We'll be antagonistic partners who call each other by last names.


The police chief has to be black and have a mustache. If I've learned anything from cop movies, he has to fit that stereotype. At the end of the episode the chief would berate us for all the damage we caused but in turn thank us for our crazy antics. We may not be the most conventional cop duo but we always catch the criminal in the end.

If this drama decides to turn into a comedy, I think we should have a talking German Shepherd.


----------



## DomNapoleon

I can imagine a bunch of INFP-s running after my tale.. but I choose ENTJ. I hate Te users, that's all


----------



## All in Twilight

ENFJ, I have never felt so mistreated by one not too long ago and that was the first time I really had to kick someone out of me life out of self preservation. Not because I wanted to but simply because I had physically and emotionally no choice. Maybe it was because I have never been so fond of a person before. I never allowed someone to get this close to me and maybe that is the reason why I wanted her to be as far away as possible after that..well..actually little incident that caused all that fuss. Duality Duality, thou art a fickle bitch.
The problem now is that I can't settle for anything less than what I had with her. What a paradox. *grins*


----------



## staticmud

INFP. All of the INFPs I've known in real life ended up treating me horribly, so I hold a bit of a grudge.:dry:


----------



## L

FiNe SiTe said:


> If you had an "Archenemy" what MBTI type would they be?


What do you mean 'if'????? People already comment on the fact that I have/had an archenemy in high school and she was ESFJ!!!! As are most of my mortal enemies!!!!!!


----------



## SnowFairy

I have list of three possibilities.

ESFP
ENFJ
ISFP

I have never gotten along with anyone from those three types.


----------



## Choice

What the- Oh shit, this was meant to be based on people you don't get along with?

I thought it was for dramatic purposes and picked ISFP.

I'd be like wildly charging at them to accuse the anti-villain of their crimes, and every time they'd manage to convince me that they were innocent. They'd be like genuinely easygoing and a bit withdrawn, and act intimidated by me so I keep losing my aggression, but be a conniving chessmaster using illegal means to reach their ideals behind the scenes.


----------



## Runemarks

INTPs! We would have epic fights :laughing:


----------



## Dark NiTe

Hmm. As far as potential to be my perfect archenemy (assuming the criterion of total opposite being used), the ENTP would have to get my vote. But as far as potential to be anybody's archenemy, the ENFJ who has zero self-esteem and doesn't introspect gets the cake. They won't stop until the entire forest burns to the ground, with you in the middle, pleading for your life, and reason. They will successfully turn everybody against you until you have nowhere to run or hide, a perfect balance of implicit coercion/manipulation of course knowing which is useful for each subject. Your intellect, ideals and strength count for nothing as wave after wave of counterattack smashes against their phalanx of might makes right, group think and moral cowardice.


----------



## All in Twilight

benr3600 said:


> Hmm. As far as potential to be my perfect archenemy (assuming the criterion of total opposite being used), the ENTP would have to get my vote. But as far as potential to be anybody's archenemy, the ENFJ who has zero self-esteem and doesn't introspect gets the cake. They won't stop until the entire forest burns to the ground, with you in the middle, pleading for your life, and reason. They will successfully turn everybody against you until you have nowhere to run or hide, a perfect balance of implicit coercion/manipulation of course knowing which is useful for each subject. Your intellect, ideals and strength count for nothing as wave after wave of counterattack smashes against their phalanx of might makes right, group think and moral cowardice.


Nemesis ENTP 7w8 wants to join you in the pursuit of destroying all the ENFJ's out there. I have a plan and you have a cape.


----------



## Inveniet

Mmm from a cognitive standpoint it would have to be INTP...
It is an alien world where unexplainable stuff happens.


----------



## Helios

Dominant or inferior feelers. Something about judging dominants just gets the blood stirring.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

INTJ. There is something about them that makes me uncomfortable especially the very cynical ones. I am cynical at times too but talk about over the top. I have had a few debates with a few...and didn't it escalate quickly! Honestly, I think we respect each other but there is always this tension? 

Speaking though.......I have had been in a physical fight with an ESFJ/P. She was asking for it! She is my close friend and all but argh.....


----------



## Wildework

ESTJs. Unreasonably bossy, why doesn't he just shut up and listen to what I have to say?


----------



## Dark NiTe

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> Nemesis ENTP 7w8 wants to join you in the pursuit of destroying all the ENFJ's out there. I have a plan and you have a cape.


I'm no ordinary brawler :tongue: I would hope I described a very small percentage of the type, though, as I believe they are capable of extremes both good and bad more so than most types.


----------



## Entropic

Hm hm hm. Stuck between ESFP for the hell out of it, ENTP or INTJ. But I think I go with INTJ.


----------



## Kainita

I would have to say ENFJ. I know a couple and they are all the same. They love to agrue with me, they never admit that they lost, and they always come back. 

(Just because someone up there has a batman avatar) It is like I am Batman and they are the Joker... they keeps coming back, they doesn't act like I just owned their a day or two ago, and their onslaughts get worse each time.


----------



## progfan1988

As an INTJ, I hate control freaks that are always preaching "everything should be this way. nothing else will work and f-you if you even suggest anything else." Every person I know like that is ESTJ. I assume there are exceptions; maybe they are the exceptions?


----------



## Typologist

I'm allergic to types with strong Fe. There's nothing wrong with them, per say, but I can't stand them. Particularly ENFJ. There exists mutual loathing and contempt between me and them.


----------



## Blystone

ESFJ. My mother is an ESFJ. I love her, but we can't be in the same hemisphere without fighting.


----------



## puppies454

I put ESFP. Because. Seriously, why does ENTJ have a lot of votes. That is so mean right there.


----------

